# Circuito con PIC para Player MP3 (con CDROM)



## barrow (Feb 22, 2006)

No hace falte q me digan q soy muy pretencioso en conseguir este circuito por internet gratis, pero bueno, con preguntar ....
Escuche por ahi , que el player de MP3, se hace con un PIC y una lectora de CD-ROM y ademas un circuito
Busque un poco por internet pero no encontré, el que sepa de un pagina, le estaré agradecido.
Estoy por empezar 3 año de ing. electrónica y quiero empezar a tocar un poco los circuitos, ya me hago un poco de maña.


----------



## TOMMYTO (Feb 24, 2006)

hola, fijate en la pagina pablin.com.ar, hay algo referido a lo que vos queres pero creo que hacen vinculo a una pagina que esta en ingles.


----------



## ilpancho (Mar 17, 2006)

Que tal?  ahi un proyecto similar al que buscas en 

http://www33.brinkster.com/jlblanco/gigamp3.asp

Solo que el que lo diseño lo hiso con un disco duro,  los diseños son muy similares, solo deberias cambiar el software  del pic para que trabaje con un CD-ROM  (estandar ATAPI).  Quizas te de una idea.


----------



## Conan (Jul 16, 2006)

Acabo de registrarme y lei de esto que decias, ¿Quisiera saber si lograste llegar a armar algo? yo encontre algo:

http://web.media.mit.edu/~ladyada/make/minty/fabrication.html

Estaria bueno que comentes si pudiste armar algo que funcione o que problemas tubiste.


----------



## Otrebor (Mar 17, 2007)

TOMMYTO dijo:
			
		

> hola, fijate en la pagina pablin.com.ar, hay algo referido a lo que vos queres pero creo que hacen vinculo a una pagina que esta en ingles.



Hola, me podrias pasar el link , porque no lo pude encontrar en pablin.
gracias


----------

